# Runlevel

## lukasletitburn

Servus,

ich habe eine sehr simple Frage.

Ich habe das Kommando 

```
runlevel
```

 ausgeführt.

Nun erschien 

```
N 3
```

 Wieso 

```
N
```

In der inittab finde ich keine Einträge zu N

----------

## Finswimmer

man runlevel:

prints the previous and current system runlevel

If there is no previous system runlevel, the letter N will be printed instead.

----------

## lukasletitburn

Thx. 

Ich vergesse immer die manpages.. sry

----------

